# ImageIcon in ein ByteArray speichern für in die DB



## spinnerudi (25. Jan 2006)

Ich speichere meine Bilder als Blob in der DB ab. 
Das rausholen und als ImageIcon anzeigen ist kein Problem.

Wie kann ich aber ein ImageIcon in ein ByteArray legen, sodass
ich es in die DB speichern kann?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2006)

Ein Umweg:
a) temporär auf der HD speichern
b) Datei am Stück einlesen

Sven


----------



## Roar (27. Jan 2006)

ImageIO.write()
und ImageIcon#getImage()
und BufferedImage


----------

